# My Grandson



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Most have seen this one, but wanted it to be part of this site, here is my grandson. Those that have not seen this picture, here he is.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Must have used clear primer:whistling2:.

Nice to see another generation learning the ropes.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

who need lego's or linkin logs?

When you can give a kid left over pipe and fittings!

I think you could patient that and sell it at Toy R Us :laughing:

I know they have:
Engine models
Little Bakery
Mad science labs

YOu could call it:

Lil Plumbers starter fun kit 
Plumbers Crack not included!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> Plumbers Crack not included!



That's funny, great idea, now just need to take it to market :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A fun _*and*_ educational toy!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats a good picture Ill have to find the one of my daughter under a cabinet, trying to "help" me change a garbage disposal! :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Save those extra cone washers from the plastic p-traps. When you have a bunch clamp a piece of thin metal in a vice and heat it with your torch. 

Cut the washers with the hot metal, slip it around the next washer and clamp together quickly. Make a chain and give it to some little kids.


----------

